# NRA funds Colt ARs for Sheriff's Department



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Read in 1st Freedom that the Jones County , Miss. S.O. received a $3900 NRA grant to purchase fully suppressed AR patrol rifles to help the under funded department keep up with the criminals weaponry better.

The article said since 1990 The NRA Foundation has awarded more than $369,000,000 in grants to LEAs.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

the WI friends of the NRA gave our 4-H youth shooting sports program 12K in equipment and money a few years ago.

the NRA is the largest firearms training and safety organization in the US.

the NRA is there trying to protect the rights of the people . some of those people would rather through those rights away and say outright slanderous things against the NRA. the NRA wants a a free people educated int he use of firearms and their rights as american citizens the most healthy thing for the continuance of this country.

others who slander the NRA want to give up their rights and the take the rights of others because they have convinced themselves that the most failed narrative in history and not just long ago but current and recent history is the way to go and they only double down harder when told the truth.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

$3900 Grant?!?!? What does that pay for one or two rifles?


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Cabin Fever said:


> $3900 Grant?!?!? What does that pay for one or two rifles?


In previous administrations you could buy a couple Colt 6940s for that money; or at least one and some ammunition.
Currently I'd say 4K might put a half dozen moderate brand name ARs in the safe.
One of the first rifles my youngest son learned marksmanship with was a Colt AR.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

GTX63 said:


> In previous administrations you could buy a couple Colt 6940s for that money; or at least one and some ammunition.
> Currently I'd say 4K might put a half dozen moderate brand name ARs in the safe.
> One of the first rifles my youngest son learned marksmanship with was a Colt AR.


We have two Colt ARs, so I know what we paid for them 8 years ago. I imagine a full suppressor would just about double the price of the weapon.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

The suppressor costs about six hundred. A police department will not have to pay the $200.00 transfer tax. If they are actually Colt rifles, they should be able to purchase two rifles, with suppressors. When I was a deputy, we could carry rifles if we purchased our own, and attended a qualification course. I think that the suppressors are a very good idea. Shooting a rifle in a confined space can damage hearing to where your cant hear a radio or voice commands. The suppressors won't make the rifles silent, but they will be hearing safe.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

muleskinner2 said:


> The suppressor costs about six hundred. A police department will not have to pay the $200.00 transfer tax. If they are actually Colt rifles, they should be able to purchase two rifles, with suppressors. When I was a deputy, we could carry rifles if we purchased our own, and attended a qualification course. I think that the suppressors are a very good idea. Shooting a rifle in a confined space can damage hearing to where your cant hear a radio or voice commands. The suppressors won't make the rifles silent, but they will be hearing safe.


Is there a difference between a "suppressor" and a "full suppressor." Or, are they the same thing. I've seen AR suppressors that sold for >$1000.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Cabin Fever said:


> Is there a difference between a "suppressor" and a "full suppressor." Or, are they the same thing. I've seen AR suppressors that sold for >$1000.


I don't know. I do know that the size and volume of the suppressor make a difference. I have seen pickup trucks that sold for seventy five thousand dollars, the one I drive cost me ten thousand.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I think the term amounts to about the same as "full auto".


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

muleskinner2 said:


> I don't know. I do know that the size and volume of the suppressor make a difference. I have seen pickup trucks that sold for seventy five thousand dollars, the one I drive cost me ten thousand.


I'm just saying, depending on the Colt AR model and the type of suppressor, the $3900 grant may only be enough for one firearm.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

GTX63 said:


> I think the term amounts to about the same as "full auto".


Then it would be an M16 or M4, not an AR15....right?


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

the Army was selling police departments rebuilt M4 rifles for very little practically giving them away to qualifying departments if the NRA was picking up the tab for 4 rifles and 4 suppressors that would outfit every car in a small department. remember the police don't pay the tax stamp either.


----------



## Veedog (May 4, 2015)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> the WI friends of the NRA gave our 4-H youth shooting sports program 12K in equipment and money a few years ago.
> 
> the NRA is the largest firearms training and safety organization in the US.
> 
> ...




Sure wish the nra would of kept quiet after the parkland school shooting about banning bumpstocks. The kid didn’t even use one. The nra is great for safety and training, but for lobbying I prefer the goa now. The nra is to bloated and paying to execs huge salaries, and they compromise. I’m done giving anymore rights away.


----------



## ergo (Aug 15, 2017)

it'll buy 3 if they aint colts, including the suppressors, if you get the ones made from "solvent trap" place.

https://cadizgunworks.com/store/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=67

https://kmtactical.net/accessories/solvent-traps-adapters.html


----------



## ergo (Aug 15, 2017)

check out the deals of the day. 

https://www.righttobear.com/discount-AR-parts-s/1913.htm

you get the lower parts kit and stock for free, cause the NM trigger group is about $120.

https://palmettostatearmory.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=complete+upper+receiver


----------



## ridgerunner1965 (Apr 13, 2013)

why do the cops need surpressors? if your a criminal and the cops show up you know they are going to shoot at you.

what good is a surpressor?


----------



## outgunu (Sep 14, 2006)

Giving money to LEO's is not what I personally give them money to do.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

ridgerunner1965 said:


> why do the cops need surpressors? if your a criminal and the cops show up you know they are going to shoot at you.
> 
> what good is a surpressor?


You probably already know this but suppressors don't turn a firearm into a hollywood whisper quiet gun.
Johnny Badguy will still hear that AR popping off rounds, but the officers using them can get a little relief to their ears.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

ergo said:


> it'll buy 3 if they aint colts, including the suppressors, if you get the ones made from "solvent trap" place.
> 
> https://cadizgunworks.com/store/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=67
> 
> https://kmtactical.net/accessories/solvent-traps-adapters.html


Lol, I remember solvent traps selling for $10. I'm surprised a gunophobe politico hasn't wet their pants and wrote a bill yet.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

GTX63 said:


> You probably already know this but suppressors don't turn a firearm into a hollywood whisper quiet gun.
> Johnny Badguy will still hear that AR popping off rounds, but the officers using them can get a little relief to their ears.


That, and suppressors make a dramatically different tone than unsuppressed fire, so, when an entire team is using suppressors, individual gun shots can quickly be identified as friendly or not- a huge plus to situational awareness.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

............SWAT teams need suppresors so they can hear themselves scream at members of any family when they decide to invade their home by exercising one of their NO Knock warrants , in case they have to shoot the father cause he chose to DEFEND his family !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Good old NRA ............fordy


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

it isn't that you need or don't need a suppressor , they should just come as standard equipment on all rifles , just like mufflers come on all lawn mowers but the government has bread a fear of suppressors convinced people they are evil unneeded , special or criminal. it is just a muffler they won't let you drive a car without one but you should shoot without one is illogical.


----------

